# Travel Advertising > Tours and Sightseeing >  Exprience short tour Viet Nam

## baole

Halong's population are most having emigrated from other places to settle here. Halong Bay is famous internationally, and is recognized as a World Heritage by UNESCO for its thousands of natural islands. Also in the city, there are temples, pagodas and historical relics.In addition to the most active branch of tourism, there are other economic activities such as: trade, seaport, coal, marine products and the production of construction materials
VIETNAM HOLIDAYS
09/14/2013, 09:59
DAY 01: WELCOME TO HO CHI MINH CITY 	   D
Greeting at the airport and transfer to hotel for checking in. The sightseeing tour around Ho Chi Minh city will depend on the arrival time. Some of the attractions include Reunification Palace, Notre Dame Cathedral and Central Post Office. Then continue to the downtown of Saigon, take a walk among nice boutiques and antiques, silk and souvenirs. Dinner on cruise along Saigon River. Overnight in Ho Chi Minh city.	
DAY 02: HO CHI MINH  CU CHI 		      B, L, D
Breakfast at hotel. Depart to Cu Chi Tunnels. Explore the tunnels built during the US  Vietnam War. It is a nice surprise to see how the Vietnamese people have lived and won the war. Have lunch. Back to Ho Chi Minh city to visit War Remnant Museum, printing business cards hcm. Continue to China Town (Cho Lon) to visit Binh Tay Market, the largest wholesale market in the city, Thien Hau Pagoda. Have dinner. Overnight in Ho Chi Minh city.
DAY 03: EXCURSION TO MEKONG DELTA 	           B, L
	Breakfast at hotel. Depart to My Tho city in the Mekong Delta. Take a boat cruise along rivers and channels to see the daily life of the locals. Due to the extensive network of channels, transportation and local activities are on the water. Visit fruit and bonsai gardens, a candy workshop and local homes. Head back for Ho Chi Minh city in the evening. Free at leisure. Overnight in Ho Chi Minh city. 
DAY 04: HO CHI MINH  NHA TRANG 	      B, L, D
	Breakfast at hotel. Depart to Nha Trang. Along the way, visitors will admire the beauty of the white sand of Ca Na Beach - one of the famous beaches of the central region. By Cam Ranh, the car takes visitors to Nha Trang on the Song Lo - Hon Ro (supply lines are built along the coast). Check in hotel. Have dinner. Overnight in Nha Trang.
DAY 05: EXCURSION IN NHA TRANG 			 B, L

Depart to Doc Let (One of the beautiful, famous beaches of Khanh Hoa province and the central region). Freedom sightseeing and swimming. Back to Nha Trang. Afternoon, visit famous attractions: Hon Chong Promontory, Po Nagar Cham Towers  built to honor the goddess Po Nagar who have taught agricultural in name card and weaving skills to the Cham people. Visit the hot spring I-resort of Nha Trang (expenses excluded).
Optional for the afternoon of day 02: Visitors can visit World Entertainment of Vinpearl Land 
	Have full view of Vinpearl by crossing sea cable car of 3.320m long.
	Admire Vinpearls largest aquarium in Southeast Asia with hundreds of thousands of marine life. Visitors will be moved by the escalators in a 90m long tunnel under the sea.
	Participate in all the action, thrilling games (acrobatics, wooden carousel horse, carousel elephent) and the static games (glider, racing, space exploration, skiing, surfing, tram crash). Especially, enjoying the new 4D movie theater.
	Watch the water music show
	Walk along the wide street of shopping stalls with unique design.
Visitors will be free at leisure. Overnight in Nha Trang.
DAY 06: NHA TRANG  DA NANG  HOI AN 	       B, L, D
	Breakfast at hotel. A morning flight to Da Nang. Continue the trip with a sightseeing to Cham sculpture Museum, Marble Mountain. Then proceed to Hoi An, a small ancient town which used to be a famous trading port of Vietnam. This is also the World Cultural Heritage. Explore Hoi An on foot, wandering around peaceful narrow streets 
with centuries-old architectures combg influences of many exotic trading communities. Stop by to pay a visit to some highlight sites in Hoi An such as the Museum, the old merchants houses, assembly hall, Japanese Covered Bridge, and walk along the bank of the lively Thu Bon River, once was prosperous and famous commercial port of the region. Have dinner. Overnight in Hoi An.
DAY 07: HOI AN  MY SON 			        B, L, D
	Breakfast at hotel. Depart to My Son. Admire great architectural and art works of Cham people. This was once the holy land of the Cham with many towers and remains. Be briefed about the history and cultural of the Cham, for which My Son was recognized as the World Cultural Heritage. Return to Hoi An, free at leisure. Have dinner. Overnight in Hoi An. 
DAY 08: HOI AN  HUE 				        B, L, D
Breakfast at hotel. Take a boat trip to Hue. Make a few stop along the way for bird eye view and photogenic scenery. Have lunch. A sightseeing tour of Hue, the ancient capital of Vietnam. Visit Royal Citadel, Purple Forbidden City, Royal theatre and temples then enjoy a leisure boat trip upstream the Huong River to visit Thien Mu Pagoda, the biggest Buddhist in the region. Have dinner. Overnight in Hue. 
DAY 09: HUE  HA NOI 				        B, L, D
	Breakfast at hotel. Visit Mausoleum of King Tu Duc, a replicate of the Kings palace but built purposely for the next incarnation. Take a flight to Ha Noi and spend the rest of the day walking around the narrow and lively streets of the Old Quarter. Enjoy the charm of the city highlighted with Hoan Kiem Lake, Ngoc Son Temple, Opera House. Have dinner. Overnight in Ha Noi.
DAY 10: HA NOI  HA LONG 			        B, L, D
	Breakfast at hotel. Take a visit to the early flower market 
in Quang Ba before going through the Red River Delta to Ha Long. A few stops along the ways are for photogenic landscapes of the country side. Upon arrival in Ha Long, board a wooden junk and set sail to the sea. The cruise last for five hours around the site of the World Natural Heritage, amid rocks jutting out of the sea water such as Dinh Huong Island, Ga Choi Island, Dog Island, Sail Island ect. One of the stops to visit famous places in 
the bay including Thien Cung Cave beautifully decorated by thousands of stalactites and stalagmites. Have lunch on board with seafood. Then head back to the main land in the evening.
Have dinner. Overnight in Ha Long.
DAY 11: HA LONG  HA NOI				 B, L
Breakfast at hotel. Say good bye to Ha Long City to continue the trip back to Ha Noi. On the way, stop by a pottery workshop in Dong Trieu Town to view how beautiful potteries are made by hand. Have lunch. In the afternoon, have a free time to explore Ha Noi city. Overnight in Hanoi.
DAY 12: HA NOI  DEPARTURE 			     B
	Breakfast at hotel. Transfer to the airport for departure. End of services.
Notice: 
	Visitors need to bring Passport (valid at least 6 months from the end of the day tour). Especially, overseas Vietnamese need to bring green card with Visa, papers to re-enter Vietnam.
	Check in hotel after 14:00 and check out before 12:00.
	Carry lightweight luggage, and keeping personal belongings during travel.
	Time and attractions in the tour program have the flexibility to change according to actual conditions.
	Deluxe Triple room at the resort only add 1 extra bed.
Tour price:
	Inclusive:
	Accommodation in twin sharing room with daily breakfast.
	Private vehicle(s).
	Meals as mentioned in the tour program (B for Breakfast, L for Lunch, D for Dinner).
	Speaking English tour guide.
	Entrance and boat fees as specified.
	Exclusive:
	Tips and personal expenses.
	Travel insurance.
	Additional food and beverage.
	2 Domestic flights with Vietnam Airlines: Nha Trang  Da Nang; Hue  Hanoi.
	Flight tickets to/from Vietnam.
	Entrance fee to Vinpearl Land (Nha Trang)
	Application letter for Vietnam Visa.
	Visa fee on arrival.
	Services not mentioned in the tour program.
Children Policy:
Children from 0  5 years old: Free of charge (*)
Children from 6  10 years old:
	Sharing bed with two adults: 50% of adult price
	Sharing room with two adults, using extra bed: 80% of adult price
	Twin-sharing room with one adult: 100% of adult price
Children from 11 years old: 100% adult price 
Note: (*) One child traveling with two adults will be free of charge; the 2nd child will pay 50% of adult price.
Cancellation Policy: Cancellation made within
	7 days prior to departure date: 100% of reservation cost + 20% air - ticket refund fee (if any)
	8-14 days prior to departure date: 50% of reservation cost + 20% air - ticket refund fee (if any)
	15-29 days prior to departure date: 25% of reservation cost + 20% air - ticket refund fee (if any) 
	30 or more days prior to departure date: 10% of reservation cost + 20% air - ticket refund (if any)
Conditions of payment:
	When registering, a deposit of 50% of tour cost.
	Amount remag payment 10 days before departure.

----------


## wadewilson

Thanks for the information
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-co...uct-extensions
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-ajax-add-to-cart.html

----------


## Timothyulton

Vietnam is a nice place to visit but I think short visit it not enough to capture the true beauty of this country. I found many articles at this site dissertationcapital.com and manage to set a suitable plan for long vist.

----------


## Arnkatla

Traveling aboard an overnight sleeper train is a fun way to journey through Vietnam. Interact with other passengers or sit by a window and watch the world go by.

----------

